# New rhinestone machine - strass box



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I just received an e-mail regarding a "new" automatic rhinestone placing machine. Don't have time to research, but I did look at the You Tube video: YouTube - Strass Box :Hot fix rhinestone motif transfer machine

Anyone else get this e-mail info?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

yes I did.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I went to their website and they have a distributors list but there doesn't seem to be any located North America.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Interesting. Since it works off Pulse software I wonder if Hirsch International will be involved in any North America distribution?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I just got an e-mail this morning saying that it uses Funtime software. I'm still waiting on some general pricing information and information about what kind of tech support would be available.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

looks similar to AAS Rhinestone machine (which is faster and local) but don't know if they compare in price.

DTG Automatic rhinestone setter


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

*shrug* if i wanted a fake/low end cams id get the ioline


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

It is an interesting machine - true speed is 120 stones per min. - doesn't need an air compressor or to worry about clean air - uses a vacum pump. With the software and the machine runs right at $19,995 if you get a good deal. So it is right in the middle price wise of the small and larger cams machine. 

I will attach the PDF about the machine


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

FatKat Printz said:


> looks similar to AAS Rhinestone machine (which is faster and local) but don't know if they compare in price.
> 
> DTG Automatic rhinestone setter


Thank you!! I knew I had seen this machine somewhere before, but I couldn't remember where. I got so caught up in the $7k per letter CAMS, that I forgot there was an alternative machine out there. Also, because this Strass Box is distributed from overseas, the cost is in Euros, which obviously makes it more expensive when you are paying in USD, otherwise the price would be comprable to the DTG machine.


----------

